# 42 and trying



## manny (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello all

Am new to the site but am registered with the pregnancy forum as well as babyexpert, they are great sites and lots of helpful people. I recently found out we need to go down the IVF route after ttc naturally for the last 2 years and not getting anywhere. I am 42 now and i did start looking at getting fertility tested last year jun 08 but was made to lose a whole year of time at the hands of my previous unhelpful incompetent gp, so only started testing in jun 09, we discovered my partner has a normal count, low motility and high abnormal morphology  i have one blocked tube  but told can still get pregnant. I've also had endometriosis twice about 12 years ago with no recurrence thank God. Though as there was no conclusive evidence that we cant get pregnant because of it, I was told it can cause infertility issues. Anyway we are now at the stage where we have to book an initial consultation and we want to go to Guys & St Thomas assisted conception unit, has anyone here been there? *Does anyone know how good they are*? I have looked them up and they say they have a success rate of 23% 131 embryos transferred, for women aged 40-42 for clinical pregnancies in 2008. 
I'm trying to call them now to get an appointment for next week but cant get anyone to pick up the phone! Typical, we narrow it down to a clinic and we get this! 
I hope to have a bfp soon. I thought bfp stood for big fat pregnancy, it should i think but big fat positive is just as good.


----------



## chandelle (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi there, I hope you've had success getting through to Guy's. There is a clinic support thread here somewhere for ladies at Guy's, if you do a search.
I went there for two attempted IVFs, one was cancelled due to lack of interest from my eggs, and the second went through but didn't work, and earned me the moniker "poor responder."
I then went on to conceive naturally, and am now ttc #2, probably without treatment since either way it probably won't work!
Guy's isn't bad, though I think some other clinics, like the Lister, speciallise in older women. 
Just make sure they tailor your treatment to YOU. My complain with GUy's was it was a bit "one size fits all." unless things have changed, you can also pay about £700 extra to have a consultant lead your treatment. Since their standard prices are pretty reasonable compared to others, I think this is well worth doing. (I didn't for my 2x treatment, but was about to try a third shot before conceiving naturally and would have done.)
best of luck!!


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I will be dropping my paperwork off to Guys this week and hope I can get startedsoon. Interesting info about the consultant led care....


----------



## manny (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Chandelle

Sorry only replying now, but i wasn't notified by FF that you replied to my post, so only saw it now as ff thought to email me about a reply to another post! Confused? I am. Anyway, thanks for your reply, had my 1st cons at Guys and all went well, have now got my period since that cons and called them today to let them now my first day on so now waiting for a call to discuss my schedule, I now nothing gonna happen for another 3 weeks. Nature is a funny thing, it didnt work for you, but then you went on to conceive naturally. Dont think that will ever happen for us as my dp has low motility, and Guys already said we need ICSI.

Cant remember did you say you want to try again? 
All the best


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Manny I got my AF last friday and start D.R on xmas day so you are just a wee bit behind me then!!!


----------

